
Ask HN: Hiring Advice Taken from “Peopleware” - tndl
I just read chapter 16 of the book &quot;Peopleware&quot;, and the suggestion to use an audition-based interview really resonated with me.<p>Basically the idea is a candidate would present on a technical topic of her choosing in the as part of the interview (Using redux in a vue.js project, understanding the borrow-checker in rust, etc).<p>It&#x27;s not something I&#x27;ve ever come across in an interview, but it makes a lot of sense to me. Anyone here had experience with this type of process? Any obvious drawbacks? I&#x27;m curious to maybe use this in a future interview.
======
kognate
The one drawback to audition interviews is that they can be influenced by the
same kinds of social biases of any interview. "blind" auditions of this type
are very difficult, and somewhat impractical, to achieve. They can also be a
problem if the job they are interviewing for doesn't have a performative
aspect similar to the performance found in the interview. For example, if the
only presentation they are ever going to make is in the interview, it's not
obvious if a "good" performance indicates fitness for the position.

~~~
db48x
Presenting an idea to the team or the boss probably isn't written into the job
description, but it's probably something every engineer will do from time to
time.

